# HSS Tooling



## Charley Davidson (Feb 14, 2012)

ss gave me a handfull of HSS cutters and drills, we use mostly solid carbide, he said they were begging people to haul off this stuff a couple years ago. They had several hundred pounds of it.  He's also looking to see if they have a small rotary table for me. They have tons of stuff they bought at an auction for nearly nothing I would like to go through and buy.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 14, 2012)

HSS tooling has a few advantages for hobbyist. Better finish usually, custom shapes and quickly reground to sharpness on standard grinding wheels that come with the usual grinders one can buy.

I am surprised the metal buyers did not scoop them up over the last couple years as the price of steel etc sure has shot up! Nothing leaves our shop unless the cash value is accounted for.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 17, 2012)

Charley

If you can pick up this stuff cheap, hey go for it! HSS will allways be needed, and as allready mentioned, it gives a smoother finish, and regrindable.I use carbide alot, but when getting down to he final cuts, and I want the nice finish, its allways HSS.

Sounds Like you have found a good source there. Good luck on the rotary table.

Paul


----------



## flatbelter (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea some of that carbide seems to chip if you look at it sideways. I busted my few carbide threading tools (brazed) and I've been too busy to make up a tool holder for the misc loose carbide threading inserts I have.(especially the small useful ones)   Grinding some thread tools out of HSS might be just the ticket. I've been making a ton of threaded parts in the lathe that need to spin at high speed and have worked out how to hold a tap in the tailstock, but having a threading tool for same might be even better. 
Thanks for the ideas guys!
FB


----------

